# is one amplifier enough



## eathen222 (Feb 16, 2020)

hello..am very new to the car audio field and i wanna start small... i wanted to know if i can use one amplifier for both subwoofer and my normal mid speakers......or should i get one amp for the subwoofer and a next for the mid speakers .....and what are the advantages and disadvantages of both... if possible can u break it down so a newbie can understand (is know d bare bones basics).


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Separate amps can be upgraded in stages.
Separate amps allow one amp to fail and 1/2 the system still works
Separate amps allow them to be mounted in separate locations.

"All in one" what may be cheaper, and also less wires potentially running around.


----------



## eathen222 (Feb 16, 2020)

so it is indeed possible to run my entire system on one amplifier with enough watts and channel?


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

It will generally be a 5 channel, but in theory with passives, then a 3-channel.
A three way front would need 7 channels.

My advice if to take your time and try to only buy once, if you are on any sort of a budget.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

What do you already have as far as speakers go?


----------

